# Heart breaking all round..



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Navy SEAL Jon Tumilson's dog sits by coffin during funeral | Mail Online

Bless, what a loyal companion. And RIP brave hero. xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What an emotional photo, as soon as I saw it, it brought tears to my eyes :crying:

RIP Jon


----------

